# Beethoven's Septet



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Any favorite or famous recordings of this that I should know about?


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

There's a real oldie by the Vienna Octet (50s probably) that's charnming enough but it's eclipsed by the Nash ensemble version - haven't heard any others to be honest but these are both probably in the top tier. Interested to see if there's a recommended period instruments recording - haven't heard that piece in ages!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here you go science:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

albertfallickwang said:


> Here you go science:


Albert, it's like watching a cooking show - I don't get to eat the food! iTunes does not allow music downloads in Korea. Something about copyright....


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

science said:


> Albert, it's like watching a cooking show - I don't get to eat the food! iTunes does not allow music downloads in Korea. Something about copyright....


The industry seems to have given up on the idea of controlling individuals; nations though...


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I thoroughly recommend consortium classicum's recording with the Sextet Op 81b on MDG, very good sound and superb interpretation!










/ptr


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I have the Gaudier Ensemble on Hyperion. Got it some years ago; I assume it was on the basis of it having had good reviews!


----------

